# Sauces



## kboss714 (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm from Colorado and we don't really have our own style so seeing what the preferences are so I'm running a poll to see what the majority of BBQ lovers would use as there go to sauce style.

White- Mayo Based- Alabama style
Yellow- Mustard Based- South Carolina style
Red -Tomato Based Sweet- KC style
Red- Tomato Based Spicy/ Bold- Texas style
Clear- Peppery Vinegar Based- North Carolina style
Black- Worcestershire Based- Kentucky style
Dry Rub- no sauce- Memphis Style


----------



## phil dugan (Jan 23, 2016)

I make my own its a sweet and spicey tomato based sauce . play around make your own it is rewarding .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2016)

My Fav...JJ

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Your Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Cayenne to taste

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.


----------

